# Forgot to BEGIN TRIP



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

So I had this very attractive rider who jumped in the front seat because she said she feels awkward sitting in the back seat. We had a good conversation and I got to her place. When I looked at my iphone, I forgot to press begin trip when she got in. Is there anything I can do? 

She gave me her phone number so we can go out and have a drink.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ask her to treat?

You can try e-mailing Uber and explaining. From what I've heard/read, they used to be more understanding but now expect drivers to start the trip or lose out.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

It happens. Email them. Most likely you won't get more than the minimum fare unless it was a significantly longer trip.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah, with Uber it is a crap shoot. Send them an email with as much info as possible.

If this happens with Lyft, you just start and stop the ride at the end and it will automatically calculate the ride from the beginning point pin to the end.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

YOO, all you can do after you notice is start ride, wait a minute and end ride, you will get the minimum fare only.

Uber will not help, read the FAQ's on their site.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Or you can start the ride at the end and drive back to the start point along the same route, although that's a little shady IMO.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> YOO, all you can do after you notice is start ride, wait a minute and end ride, you will get the minimum fare only.
> 
> Uber will not help, read the FAQ's on their site.


This is what I did. I didnt think Uber would help


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know how helpful uber support will be in this case since they are pretty explicit in the FAQs...which, by the way, they think is all you need in an emergency.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

My advancing years must have gained some sympathy from my local office. They calculated where the rider pick up point to where I finally woke up and hit the begin trip button. 

They did advise me that they wouldn't be so forthcoming in the future.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I've done that a couple times, just request a fare review when you end it. Then email the starting and ending locations. You won't get any waiting times, or compensated for slow traffic, detours, etc, you'll get whatever the shortest route would have been. I'm sure if you keep doing it frequently they'll be less inclined to help, but it is their money too their losing.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> If this happens with Lyft, you just start and stop the ride at the end and it will automatically calculate the ride from the beginning point pin to the end.


Yeah, Lyft server will do it automatically without human intervention


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

It's happened to me. Out of 4000 trips maybe 5 times. My take on it is it's my fault and I suck it up. I tell my drivers the same thing. Do it once or twice and you will not do it again. I've printed out a message that sticks on the odometer " Start your trip"
And that getting a client phone number for a future get together is possibly sketchy. Sorry...


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

man, she must have been freakin hot !!!


----------



## Rboney88 (Jul 2, 2014)

I do the same. Only done it 2 or 3 times But i get about .25 to .5 miles and realize. I just start it then and suck up the "loss" I think if the client realizes they rate better because it saved them money.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

There have been a couple of times I've forgotten to start until a little ways into the trip. I usually say, "Whoops, I forgot to hit start; the first quarter mile is on me!" It occasionally leads to a tip.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

yoo said:


> When I looked at my iphone, I forgot to press begin trip when she got in. Is there anything I can do?


I've done it several times. (usually involving the same attractive female situation) Uber should have a beeping alarm if you drive off from the pickup location without pressing begin or cancel. It's money out of their pockets too.

Go to..

http://www.uberpartnersupport.com/

One can select "something went wrong with one of my trips",

Then "I forgot to start or end the trip"

It will prompt for the trip ID, starting and ending location. Someone will email back that the fare has been adjusted with warning to make sure to hit start... Even when babes are present...


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

[QUOTE="mp775, There have been a couple of times I've forgotten to start until a little ways into the trip. I usually say, "Whoops, I forgot to hit start; the first quarter mile is on me!" It occasionally leads to a tip.[/QUOTE]

Same here, MP775! Fortunately for me, the trips were going to be a minimum fare anyway so I really didn't lose out. In all circumstances the riders told me the ride was free anyway (huge Providence promo).

Luxi
Providence


----------

